# Apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable



## samhevener

It's true you don't need the DTV adapters if you have cable or satellite. Apply for your 2 coupons while you can. Who knows what might happen between now and Feb 2009. You may lose your job and disconnect your service. Your provider may drop your favorite channels, you may get bad service, price increases may upset you. Any number of reasons to disconnect between now the "deadline" or even after the deadline. Remember the Boy Scout motto. "Be Prepared". You can go to www.dtv.gov Just keep thinking you may not have the service you have now after the "deadline" and GET YOUR COUPONS. If you wait it may be too late.


----------



## lmuehl

Thats ok if you plan on using it righy away but Coupons expire 90 days after they are mailed. Each coupon has an expiration date printed on it.

https://www.dtv2009.gov/FAQ.aspx


----------



## Mavrick

And you also dont need the adapter if your tv already has digital OTA tuners built in.


----------



## Jim5506

But I also have 4 analog TV's at least one has no cable or satellite connection.


----------



## dbconsultant

I have one that we take travelling with us in our rv. It only has analog and we don't take dish with us so the adapter will come in handy. Since the travel-tv is hd-capable (as opposed to hd-ready), these adapters will enable the tv to display OTA hd, right?


----------



## Jim5506

No, these adapters only put out 480i or 480p.

Composite or S-Video only.


----------



## scooper

dbconsultant said:


> I have one that we take travelling with us in our rv. It only has analog and we don't take dish with us so the adapter will come in handy. Since the travel-tv is hd-capable (as opposed to hd-ready), these adapters will enable the tv to display OTA hd, right?


Nope - you need something like the Samsung DTB-H260F for HDTV. There are some other HDTV tuners if you do some looking around, but the coupon boxes are strictly so analog TVs can receive the Digital TV signals.


----------



## samhevener

Get the coupons, trade them in for the adapters and set the adapters aside. Who knows when you may need them. If you never need them, give to a friend. Get the adapters while you can. Remember the Boy Scout motto, "Be Prepared". My opinion is that the 90 day deadline will be extended because of a backlog of adapter orders.


lmuehl said:


> Thats ok if you plan on using it righy away but Coupons expire 90 days after they are mailed. Each coupon has an expiration date printed on it.
> 
> https://www.dtv2009.gov/FAQ.aspx


----------



## Cholly

Why not just buy a new TV and be done with the gloom and doom stuff? All television receivers on the market have digital tuners, and prices have never been lower.
Buying two tuners in the anticipation that some time in the future, you won't be able to afford cable or satellite TV is ridiculous. If there is that much uncertainty in your mind, discontinue cable/satellite, invest the savings in a good outdoor antenna and new TV. No more worries.
You apparently are old enough to remember having only a few TV channels to watch. This is the situation that folks without cable/satellite have been in forever. The whole idea of providing coupons is to reduce the cost of the digital transition for those folks who have only older TV's and don't have cable/satellite service.


----------



## samhevener

Take the free coupons and run. Let your neighbor spend HIS money on a DTV. Save your money for other things like food. If the recession doen't happen by next year, then buy a DTV. I do remember our first TV in 1952. All black and white and two channels to watch until 1954 when the third came on the air. Test patterns shown until 4pm when regular programing came on.


Cholly said:


> Why not just buy a new TV and be done with the gloom and doom stuff? All television receivers on the market have digital tuners, and prices have never been lower.
> Buying two tuners in the anticipation that some time in the future, you won't be able to afford cable or satellite TV is ridiculous. If there is that much uncertainty in your mind, discontinue cable/satellite, invest the savings in a good outdoor antenna and new TV. No more worries.
> You apparently are old enough to remember having only a few TV channels to watch. This is the situation that folks without cable/satellite have been in forever. The whole idea of providing coupons is to reduce the cost of the digital transition for those folks who have only older TV's and don't have cable/satellite service.


----------



## Jim5506

This pseudo-recession is a media creation.

The actual numbers don't look that bad.

When a Republican is in the WhiteHouse all you hear from the media is the bad news.

When a Democrat is in the White house you never hear the bad news - Go Figure??


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ok... I promised myself, but I can't resist...

Isn't the topic of this thread "apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable" a lot like saying to go stand in the unemployment line even if you have a job? OR apply for food stamps even if you can afford groceries?

If the government was going in that direction... they should just mail out the coupons along with your next income tax booklet without you having to request them.


----------



## tcusta00

Can I ask (respectfully) why my post was deleted in this and the other forum I just posted in this evening?


----------



## samhevener

The adapter coupons should be sent out with your next yearly Social Security statement and/or income tax booklet. Many people working don't make enough to pay Federal income taxes but pay Social Security taxes. It's like the stimulus program Congress is now talking about. When it comes to individuals they talk tax rebate but when they are talking about the business half of the stimulus package , no talk about tax rebates. It's called an incentive plan and will even go to corporations and business who pay no Federal income or corporate tax . Its not called a stimulus plan when talking about individuals. Call the adapter program a stimulus program and make sure everyone gets the coupons. QUOTE=HDMe;1411990]Ok... I promised myself, but I can't resist...

Isn't the topic of this thread "apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable" a lot like saying to go stand in the unemployment line even if you have a job? OR apply for food stamps even if you can afford groceries?

If the government was going in that direction... they should just mail out the coupons along with your next income tax booklet without you having to request them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> ... make sure everyone gets the coupons.


Why does "everyone" need a coupon? Everyone doesn't have analog TVs so why should the government (which gets its money from tax revenues, which gets its money from taxpayers) pay for "Everyone" to get a box?


----------



## samhevener

The big selling point on providing the coupons was that the money received from the multi-billion dollar corporations that are bidding on our frequencies would pay for the adapter coupons (not tax money). You know, the corporations that are so loaded with cash they give their CEOs many millions of dollars in a bonus each year. Everyone should get the coupons, if you have all DTVs and no STVs just don't use them. That way no one can call their Congressman and say they were left out.


tcusta00 said:


> Why does "everyone" need a coupon? Everyone doesn't have analog TVs so why should the government (which gets its money from tax revenues, which gets its money from taxpayers) pay for "Everyone" to get a box?


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> The big selling point on providing the coupons was that the money received from the multi-billion dollar corporations that are bidding on our frequencies would pay for the adapter coupons (not tax money). You know, the corporations that are so loaded with cash they give their CEOs many millions of dollars in a bonus each year. Everyone should get the coupons, if you have all DTVs and no STVs just don't use them. That way no one can call their Congressman and say they were left out.


Okay, I just think it's wrong to get a coupon if you don't need it. And having "them" (be they the gov't or the corps) send out coupons to people who don't need them is just wasteful. That's all I'm saying.

To address the point of people being left out - okay, that's a fair point, but the same could be said of people who forget to apply for their tax refunds every year or other such programs. You snooze you lose.


----------



## samhevener

Just like a tax rebate, if you don't want yours, just give it to the charity of your choice.


tcusta00 said:


> Okay, I just think it's wrong to get a coupon if you don't need it. And having "them" (be they the gov't or the corps) send out coupons to people who don't need them is just wasteful. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> To address the point of people being left out - okay, that's a fair point, but the same could be said of people who forget to apply for their tax refunds every year or other such programs. You snooze you lose.


----------



## angiecopus

tcusta00 said:


> Okay, I just think it's wrong to get a coupon if you don't need it. And having "them" (be they the gov't or the corps) send out coupons to people who don't need them is just wasteful. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> To address the point of people being left out - okay, that's a fair point, but the same could be said of people who forget to apply for their tax refunds every year or other such programs. You snooze you lose.


and there are many people with more than 2 tvs(say like maybe 4 or evan 5) that will have to find another way to get their 2 other converter boxes. i know i am going to get the other 2 converter boxes by another mode.


----------



## pratttech

I don't really get this thread. Imho I'd save my money before buying anything that is designed to step down new beautiful Digital to ugly old Analog TV. Sure people have old TVs still, but with the prices of HDTV falling as they have in the past year by the time of the DT conversion they'll be even cheaper. One has to wonder how long folks will keep an analog only TV once they have even one HDTV. These converter boxes aren't exactly cheap even with the coupons so why would you buy one of them instead of applying the money to a new TV?


----------



## dave1234

pratttech said:


> I don't really get this thread. Imho I'd save my money before buying anything that is designed to step down new beautiful Digital to ugly old Analog TV. Sure people have old TVs still, but with the prices of HDTV falling as they have in the past year by the time of the DT conversion they'll be even cheaper. One has to wonder how long folks will keep an analog only TV once they have even one HDTV. These converter boxes aren't exactly cheap even with the coupons so why would you buy one of them instead of applying the money to a new TV?


FWIW I consider free to be cheap. 
Dish will be selling the TR40 for $39.99. The coupon is worth $40.00, making the converter free after coupon.

I do agree HDTV's will be cheap enough in the long run that these converter boxes won't be needed for long.


----------



## angiecopus

pratttech said:


> I don't really get this thread. Imho I'd save my money before buying anything that is designed to step down new beautiful Digital to ugly old Analog TV. Sure people have old TVs still, but with the prices of HDTV falling as they have in the past year by the time of the DT conversion they'll be even cheaper. One has to wonder how long folks will keep an analog only TV once they have even one HDTV. These converter boxes aren't exactly cheap even with the coupons so why would you buy one of them instead of applying the money to a new TV?


because i just got my tv in 2006 at christmas and i don't want to get rid of it.


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> Just like a tax rebate, if you don't want yours, just give it to the charity of your choice.


again, not the point. get to church.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. Maybe they just ought to add $80 to the new stimulus tax rebate checks and send them to everyone.:sure:


----------



## pratttech

angiecopus said:


> because i just got my tv in 2006 at christmas and i don't want to get rid of it.


Well to each his own, but I would consider that pretty shortsighted. :lol:

The DTV transition has been in the works for years-- planned in 1996 and originally slated for 2002, then 2007, and now 2009.

I'm no longer happy with 480i or analog-- you're welcome to my coupon.


----------



## dbconsultant

pratttech said:


> I don't really get this thread. Imho I'd save my money before buying anything that is designed to step down new beautiful Digital to ugly old Analog TV. Sure people have old TVs still, but with the prices of HDTV falling as they have in the past year by the time of the DT conversion they'll be even cheaper. One has to wonder how long folks will keep an analog only TV once they have even one HDTV. These converter boxes aren't exactly cheap even with the coupons so why would you buy one of them instead of applying the money to a new TV?


I have a beautiful Sony lcd HD-capable TV that we purchased two years ago. It is hd ready but only has the analog tuner. We take this with us on the road when we RV. It's not an "ugly old Analog TV" - it's not even an "old tv" since we got it two years ago - but I'll need the converter in order to use it on the road because it did not come with a digital tuner. From what I've heard, some of the converter boxes will be around 39.99 which will be covered by the coupon.


----------



## highheater

lmuehl said:


> Thats ok if you plan on using it righy away but Coupons expire 90 days after they are mailed. Each coupon has an expiration date printed on it.
> 
> https://www.dtv2009.gov/FAQ.aspx


I was worried about this also but read that the government will not start shipping coupons until the convertor boxes are actually available. APPLY NOW.


----------



## samhevener

If I remember correctly, the transition plan was originally to take place when 85% of Americans had DTV TVs. A great plan for American viewers but the broadcasters got greedy. They didn't like the expense of operating 2 transmitters and didn't want to wait. That is why we are in this mess now with coupons. It won't go smoothly. The shutdown date of 2-19-09 will be delayed and there won't be a 100% shutdown on that day.


pratttech said:


> Well to each his own, but I would consider that pretty shortsighted. :lol:
> 
> The DTV transition has been in the works for years-- planned in 1996 and originally slated for 2002, then 2007, and now 2009.
> 
> I'm no longer happy with 480i or analog-- you're welcome to my coupon.


----------



## fluffybear

I have a small 5 inch TV which I use when I need to do some work on my antenna. With the converter, I can keep the TV and will be able to check signals and the like on the digital channels without having to involve the wife.


----------



## angiecopus

pratttech said:


> Well to each his own, but I would consider that pretty shortsighted. :lol:
> 
> The DTV transition has been in the works for years-- planned in 1996 and originally slated for 2002, then 2007, and now 2009.
> 
> I'm no longer happy with 480i or analog-- you're welcome to my coupon.


it has been taken care of, i am not worried about it.


----------



## HIPAR

samhevener said:


> ... It won't go smoothly. The shutdown date of 2-19-09 will be delayed and there won't be a 100% shutdown on that day.


That might depend on the availability of DTV at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Maybe Hillary can petition the new Congress to rush a new bill to her desk so she won't miss an episode of her favoritre soap. :lol:

--- CHAS


----------



## fluffybear

HIPAR said:


> That might depend on the availability of DTV at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Maybe Hillary can petition the new Congress to rush a new bill to her desk so she won't miss an episode of her favoritre soap. :lol:
> 
> --- CHAS


Nah, she'll be to busy making sure Bill keeps his pants on and stays away from interns.


----------



## samhevener

I checked our local Walmart and they didn't have any adapters yet. Another possible problem I can see happening is with the 60 day limit on the coupons. A $39.95 adapter has been announced. The $40.00 coupon will cover the cost of the adapter. Stores will have more expensive adapters also (I'm sure). The $39.95 adapter always will be sold out and back ordered and the more expensive adapters will be in stock. What do you do if it is close to the 60 day expiration of your coupons? This is the way stores sell more expensive items and make more profit. (Fourth grade economics). Forced to purchase a more expensive item.


angiecopus said:


> it has been taken care of, i am not worried about it.


----------



## HIPAR

samhevener said:


> ... What do you do if it is close to the 60 day expiration of your coupons? ...


Sometimes you arrive to a point in life where you are just SOL. There are no absolute guarantees of fairness.

--- CHAS


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> The $39.95 adapter always will be sold out and back ordered and the more expensive adapters will be in stock. What do you do if it is close to the 60 day expiration of your coupons? This is the way stores sell more expensive items and make more profit. (Fourth grade economics). Forced to purchase a more expensive item.


Seems like there's always something to complain about, huh? Woe is me.


----------



## Cholly

Sam -- all through this thread and the other you started, you have been jumping to conclusions. Stop anguishing over it all and evaluate the whole purpose of the coupons and stop proposing schemes to subvert the digital TV transition. The coupons are being offered primarily for people who receive TV only via antenna *and do not have television receivers with ATSC tuners.* The government has no plans to subsidize people beyond two TV receivers per household, nor are they going to hold the hands of people who decide to drop satellite or cable service at some point in the future. Further, the converters are *not* designed to provide HD output for "HD Ready" TV's. They only have an analog output. 
Television receivers are not a necessity, but a convenience. Multiple TV's in a household are a luxury, even though most families have two or more TV's in their homes.
There is no point in furthering your arguments here, and to propose that everyone stockpile coupons and/or converters only hurts the people who will need them. 
Final note -- both the satellite companies and cable companies offer "basic" packages at a low price -- less than taking the family to a movie or McDonald's once a month. Some folks will have to sacrifice one luxury in order to enjoy another.


----------



## tcusta00

Cholly said:


> Sam -- all through this thread and the other you started, you have been jumping to conclusions. Stop anguishing over it all and evaluate the whole purpose of the coupons and stop proposing schemes to subvert the digital TV transition. The coupons are being offered primarily for people who receive TV only via antenna *and do not have television receivers with ATSC tuners.* The government has no plans to subsidize people beyond two TV receivers per household, nor are they going to hold the hands of people who decide to drop satellite or cable service at some point in the future. Further, the converters are *not* designed to provide HD output for "HD Ready" TV's. They only have an analog output.
> Television receivers are not a necessity, but a convenience. Multiple TV's in a household are a luxury, even though most families have two or more TV's in their homes.
> There is no point in furthering your arguments here, and to propose that everyone stockpile coupons and/or converters only hurts the people who will need them.
> Final note -- both the satellite companies and cable companies offer "basic" packages at a low price -- less than taking the family to a movie or McDonald's once a month. Some folks will have to sacrifice one luxury in order to enjoy another.


:joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## pratttech

Cholly said:


> The coupons are being offered primarily for people who receive TV only via antenna *and do not have television receivers with ATSC tuners.* The government has no plans to subsidize people beyond two TV receivers per household, nor are they going to hold the hands of people who decide to drop satellite or cable service at some point in the future....
> Television receivers are not a necessity, but a convenience. Multiple TV's in a household are a luxury, even though most families have two or more TV's in their homes.


Soapbox mode follows... sorry in advance if you don't agree with me and think "the government" is just fine the way it is-- no major changes needed. I welcome a debate on this so long as the response argument is lucid and defensible... I'm not looking to just be attacked here.

Good points Cholly...

Well no matter how some people justify their one old set, it does seem like a lot of greedy folks on here just looking to get theirs... Especially funny when I routinely see people paying well over $100/month for their TV service whining about $40 if they need a converter. Imho since this is a DBS forum, we should all be set:
_
Do I need a converter box if I have cable or satellite?
TVs connected to cable, satellite, or other pay services do not require a TV converter box from this program to receive programs after February 17, 2009. Check with your cable or satellite provider to determine how they will support your analog set after February 17, 2009. _

When one applies the question is if all or some of your TVs subscribe to one or more pay services, such as cable or satellite. Until folks started complaining, the plan was for people whose sole means of reception was OTA, which is why it is still limited to them after a certain amount.
_
Are all consumers eligible for the coupon program?
Yes, but supplies are limited. There are 22.25 million coupons available to all U.S. households. Once those coupons have been used, there are an additional 11.25 million coupons available only to households that solely receive their TV broadcasts over-the-air using an antenna. Households with TVs connected to cable, satellite or other pay TV service are not eligible for this second batch of coupons. Consumers can apply for coupons until March 31, 2009, or until the funds are exhausted._

I see this discussion as just another symptom of what has gone so wrong with America. If the government wasn't so overgrown, my taxes would not be a third of my pay and $40 would be next to nothing to me-- *a government has no money of its own, only what it levies from its citizens.* We have all already paid for these coupons many times over, lol. Instead we now pay to support the bureaucracy to process this program. Just look at the bloat in action:

_How do I request a coupon?
Between January 1, 2008 and March 31, 2009, you can request a coupon while supplies last in one of four ways:

* Apply online
* Call the Coupon Program 24-hour hotline 1-888-DTV-2009 (1-888-388-2009). Hearing-impaired consumers can use or TTY service by calling: 1-877-530-2634 (English/TTY) or 1-866-495-1161 (Spanish/TTY).
* Mail a coupon application to: PO BOX 2000, Portland, OR 97208-2000. Download a Coupon Application here.
* Fax a coupon application to 1-877-DTV-4ME2 (1-877-388-4632)

The consumer contact center will operate in six languages in addition to English: French, Russian, Simplified Chinese, Spanish, Tagalog and Vietnamese. The contact center will be accessible for hearing-impaired persons through a TTY number. The contact center and website can help answer questions you may have about obtaining and redeeming coupons, checking the status of your coupon request, and other issues. _

So what does it cost for a call center of interpreters for a year? What percent of our population speaks these other languages that we are paying to staff? I am sure that the taxes levied from them do not even come close to covering the cost. Whose government is this anyway? We the people... lol. This is just one more example of government run amuck.

We will need to take drastic actions before it is too late to save our country for the people. The differences in our two party system has come down to rhetoric alone. They all want to spend our money to fund their programs. How about we keep our money and decide how to spend it ourselves? All this talk about stimulus packages and how big the tax *rebate* should be on both sides is just a smokescreen. Don't fall for it.

The government will just print more to cover itself and the value of our money goes down. This just hurts anyone making less than $100K year-- most of us. We have more, but it is still worth the same. This is not a good path. There is historic precedent of previous times when this happened and a wheelbarrow full of money was needed to buy a loaf of bread. Our currency is no longer backed by gold but our economy, which one can argue has grown considerably less stable since the gold standard was abolished.

*
Instead of a tax rebates and converter box rebates where the government just returns some of my money to me...

How about no income tax at all?

How about savings incentives from our government instead of these sorts of spending incentives?

This would be the biggest stimulus of all.   
*


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> This is just one more example of government run amuck.


I think that's going a little too far. It's not quite run amok, but it's certainly trying to be everything to everyone, which wasn't the purpose of democratic government.



pratttech said:


> How about no income tax at all?
> 
> How about savings incentives from our government instead of these sorts of spending incentives?
> 
> This would be the biggest stimulus of all.


:backtotop I thought we were talking about DTV converter boxes! I didn't know this turned into a Ron Paul love fest! lol.


----------



## pratttech

tcusta00 said:


> :backtotop I thought we were talking about DTV converter boxes! I didn't know this turned into a Ron Paul love fest! lol.


*Actually the thread is not talking about the converter boxes so much as the coupons and why one should "Apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable." That is what I was really trying to comment on.* 

So again, instead of a tax rebates and converter box rebates where the government just returns some of my money to me... How about no income tax at all?.

I'm just trying to comment my opinion of this all pervasive American attitude of entitlement and why I think "Apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable" is just a symptom of the far greater problem here. As for why I linked to Ron Paul-- he has some very good ideas but doesn't get the same press as the more mainstream centrist candidates from the corporate media conglomerates. I am trying to get folks to hear what he has to say since you won't find much of that on TV.

This was even evident on the Republican debate the other night. The internet is the only place he has a chance to spread his ideas. I'm not even asking anyone to vote for him (though I wish you would); just listen to what he has to say. Hopefully it will spur people on to action (whether his bandwagon or someone elses) about all the possibilities for our country's future than just accepting a tilling of the status quo soil every four years. How about an old idea from the Democrats then: _And so, my fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country. _ :grin:


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> Actually the thread is not talking about the converter boxes so much as _the coupons and why one should "Apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable."_ That is what I was really trying to comment on.


Semantics. The coupons can be exchanged for a box.



pratttech said:


> So again, instead of a tax rebates and converter box rebates where the government just returns some of my money to me... How about no income tax at all?.


It is what it is - they created a coupon program. I agree 100% about the horrible sense of entitlement people have in this country (witness: THIS THREAD) but you're turning this into a debate about changing our tax structure, even reverting back to Constitutionalism, which I don't necessarily disagree with, but that's not what we're all here for. But since we're obviously not letting this go, when was the last time you saw a Constitution Party, or any indy candidate for that matter, taken seriously on the national stage? Ross Perot? Hardly. Ron Paul is running repub because that's what most of these guys do to be "seen." We have a few of them in our local state legislature who are registered repubs. After super tuesday and the rest of the primaries when one of the main stream guys gets enough delegates for the nomination, Paul will be nominated as the Constitution Party's candidate at their convention end of April and he'll soon be forgotten, like the rest of the independent presidential candidates of history.

Anyhow, I have a feeling these political/campaign posts will be modified or deleted.


----------



## pratttech

I really hope we don't get deleted. So long as we keep things civil would we? Imho such discussion is a very important part of Democracy and much more so in an election year. This discussion may belong in The OT, but it does seem somehow relevant to this rebate coupon discussion too or I would not have brought it up. In case we do thanks for your response and discussion so far.



tcusta00 said:


> Semantics. The coupons can be exchanged for a box.
> ...they created a coupon program...Ron Paul is running repub because that's what most of these guys do to be "seen."... After super tuesday and the rest of the primaries when one of the main stream guys gets enough delegates for the nomination...like the rest of the independent presidential candidates of history...I have a feeling these political/campaign posts will be modified or deleted.


Hardly semantics. A coupon is not a converter box even if it subsidizes one. This is a bit off my point. Assuming your argument and I replace coupon with converter box-- _Get your digital OTA analog converter box even if you have satellite/cable? _Still doesn't make much sense and posits the same problem I described...

Who are they? Maybe more semantics from your POV, but I still believe "we the people" must be reclaimed before we are permanently "we the corporations and PACs." Why of all the first world Democracies is the US the only one not giving candidates equal campaign coverage? (And don't consider this a Ron Paul issue-- he is actually out-raising McCain and Huckabee-- fear for Mitt!) Why are all our candidates for the past how many years only the overly wealthy who can afford to be seen? Where are we heading? Ever read cyberpunk? 

Ron Paul is a long-time Republican and the only traditional one. He has run and been elected as a Republican for many years. In addition:
He has never voted to raise taxes.
He has never voted for an unbalanced budget.
He has never voted for a federal restriction on gun ownership.
He has never voted to raise congressional pay.
He has never taken a government-paid junket.
He has never voted to increase the power of the executive branch.
He voted against the Patriot Act.
He voted against regulating the Internet.
He voted against the Iraq war.
He does not participate in the lucrative congressional pension program.
He returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year.

Ron Paul is what a true representative of the people should be and has somehow remained uncorrupted by Washington. No wonder the status quo doesn't want his word to get out. As for super Tuesday-- we'll have to see...

With independents (or third-party candidates as you allude) in History they are up against a very entrenched system, but consider Teddy Roosevelt and the Bull Moose for the possibilities.


----------



## tcusta00

But he's not electable (imho) in the november general. His ideas are too "radical"... if you consider radical sticking to our founding document by eliminating the excesses of social programs and taxes.

And then there's the downright crazy things (that you're about to defend I'm sure) like "the central bank (fed) is trying to control the world" and "the government orchestrated 9/11 to force more controls on us." That kind of conspiracy theory is what's making him look like a quack to guys like me. Not looking good in Florida for him right now - 3%.

Anyway, look at what GWB tried to do to save social security and he got shot down. Try to get a guy in the WH who's even more conservative than that! RP wants to eliminate social security, medicare/aid, and move straight to a consumption tax! He'll be a lame duck on day one. The democrats in Congress won't let him get a darn thing done! And hoping that repubs will get the house/senate back in 08 - pfttt. 10? maybe. 12, more likely, and boom, term's up, he hasn't gotten a thing done, except troops pulled out of Iraq and he's out. Repubs are fed up and won't give him the nom again for a second term.

I still don't know what you mean by the media not "giving" him the attention that the other candidates get. This is a popularity contest! The guys with the money, connections and personality get the face time. He's not exactly the best looking, most articulate, likable fellow in the field. Not that that should be why they should get face time or votes, but again, it is what it is, and it ain't changing over night. I think he's doing a good job of opening people's minds and _someday_ we may get back to basics in this country because of guys like him and his supporters. His is a campaign being run by his supporters, not by his his personal bankroll like mitt, or old-washington money and connections like John Mc. You could say the same about media facetime with Huck too! He's gotten snubbed as well.

Anyway, now that we're waaaayyy off topic, this ought to be moved to the OT.

I had two posts removed last week for saying something like "the converter box coupon program is just like other socialized programs that need fixing like social security and medicare" - which is why I said this would be removed. I don't know what the board policies are, but this string of posts has been more political than the comment I made last week! And one of the posts was in an OT forum!


----------



## pratttech

I'm not about to defend something that is not true! :lol:

His ideas are radical to our entrenched entitlement establishment, but folks like to blow his ideas way out of all proportion as you now have done to discredit him. Before you jump to defend your post, I'd only ask that you do so with Ron Paul's own words not those of anyone purporting to speak for him.

To others all I can say is that people should visit his campaign and read or listen to him for themselves. More than any other candidate he has years of his writings available for folks to make their own opinions on. He doesn't change his tune with the popular wind and that in itself makes him popular with many. You may not agree with his every opinion, but a President with integrity? Now that's a novel idea. 

GW - WoMD
Bill - I did not have sexual relations with that woman...
GSr - Read my lips. No new taxes.
RR - I don't recall (contragate)


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> GW - WoMD
> Bill - I did not have sexual relations with that woman...
> GSr - Read my lips. No new taxes.
> RR - I don't recall (contragate)


So no pres is without scandal. And I'm sure RP will have his shortcomings. GW/GSr - those aren't integrity issues as far as I'm concerned. The former was a miscalculation but we destroyed a regime pent on genocide so people just need to let that go. The latter - Economic circumstances change. Hyperinflation takes its toll!

I just personally don't think Paul's electable. Otherwise I might consider him, because I certainly don't agree with 100% of what "my" candidate believes in. Of course my original candidate was Fred, now Huck, soon to be Mc, as they drop out. I will support Paul sooner than look in the direction of Mitt though. Maybe Paul is banking on support by attrition of his competition!


----------



## pratttech

tcusta00 said:


> So no pres is without scandal. And I'm sure RP will have his shortcomings. GW/GSr - those aren't integrity issues as far as I'm concerned. The former was a miscalculation but we destroyed a regime pent on genocide so people just need to let that go. The latter - Economic circumstances change. Hyperinflation takes its toll!
> 
> I just personally don't think Paul's electable. Otherwise I might consider him, because I certainly don't agree with 100% of what "my" candidate believes in. Of course my original candidate was Fred, now Huck, soon to be Mc, as they drop out. I will support Paul sooner than look in the direction of Mitt though. Maybe Paul is banking on support by attrition of his competition!


Well we'll agree to disagree on the integrity issue. Nothing wrong with destroying genocidal regimes, but let's be a little honest with ourselves. Iraq was at least a bit about GW's family vendetta and supposed oil stability for the US economic interests (kind of blew up on us didn't it ). WoMD were the excuse. There were a lot more genocidal regimes out there we could have gone after if we were truly in it for the humanitarian aspect, lol. As for Bush Sr.-- economic circumstances do change, but this was a campaign promise and that stings his integrity more heavily in my mind-- lying to get votes (of course that's never happened before ). Maybe he shouldn't have promised what he couldn't assure? As for Ron gathering support through attrition, this picture is telling... :sure:


----------



## audiomaster

Does anyone know what the output of these boxes will be? Will it be like a modulator where you can pick the channel you want to set the TV to? In other words is it an RF signal via F connector? Or is it a video +stereo audio composite signal? I would think it would need to be both as the really old sets don't have line in jacks. Will they have S-video? Will they have remote controls? Seems that would be required also. With two boxes you could tune two channels and do PIP on one analog set! OK, I know thats a stretch! :new_Eyecr


----------



## pratttech

audiomaster said:


> Does anyone know what the output of these boxes will be? Will it be like a modulator where you can pick the channel you want to set the TV to? In other words is it an RF signal via F connector? Or is it a video +stereo audio composite signal? I would think it would need to be both as the really old sets don't have line in jacks. Will they have S-video? Will they have remote controls? Seems that would be required also. With two boxes you could tune two channels and do PIP on one analog set! OK, I know thats a stretch! :new_Eyecr


http://content.ce.org/dtv/converterQSG.pdf


----------



## samhevener

My whole point in starting this thread is that all the nonsense with coupons and adapters is necessary because the TV broadcasters got greedy. The original switchover was to have happened when 85% of Americans owned DTVs. A great plan but the broadcasters couldn't wait. The excuse we have been given for the speedup is that the first responders need the frequencies. Nonsense, its the greedy TV broadcasters who don't want the expense of operating 2 TV transmitters. There are going to be some serious problems this fall and winter with the coupon program. [QUOT.

It is what it is - they created a coupon program. I agree 100% about the horrible sense of entitlement people have in this country (witness: THIS THREAD) but you're turning this into a debate about changing our tax structure, even reverting back to Constitutionalism, which I don't necessarily disagree with, but that's not what we're all here for. But since we're obviously not letting this go, when was the last time you saw a Constitution Party, or any indy candidate for that matter, taken seriously on the national stage? Ross Perot? Hardly. Ron Paul is running repub because that's what most of these guys do to be "seen." We have a few of them in our local state legislature who are registered repubs. After super tuesday and the rest of the primaries when one of the main stream guys gets enough delegates for the nomination, Paul will be nominated as the Constitution Party's candidate at their convention end of April and he'll soon be forgotten, like the rest of the independent presidential candidates of history.

Anyhow, I have a feeling these political/campaign posts will be modified or deleted.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> My whole point in starting this thread is that all the nonsense with coupons and adapters is necessary because the TV broadcasters got greedy.


That's funny, because here's what I saw:



> Apply for your adapter coupons even if you have satellite/cable
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's true you don't need the DTV adapters if you have cable or satellite. Apply for your 2 coupons while you can. Who knows what might happen between now and Feb 2009. You may lose your job and disconnect your service. Your provider may drop your favorite channels, you may get bad service, price increases may upset you. Any number of reasons to disconnect between now the "deadline" or even after the deadline. Remember the Boy Scout motto. "Be Prepared". You can go to www.dtv.gov Just keep thinking you may not have the service you have now after the "deadline" and GET YOUR COUPONS. If you wait it may be too late.


I don't see the word "broadcaster" or "greed" anywhere in your OP. In fact, you didn't mention it in you next five responses over the ensuing week. It didn't come up until almost a week later when pratttech and I started to disagree with your ethics.


----------



## pratttech

samhevener said:


> ... the nonsense with coupons and adapters is necessary because the TV broadcasters got greedy.





samhevener said:


> ... greedy TV broadcasters who don't want the expense of operating 2 TV transmitters.


One man's greed is another's business sense. Operating two infrastructures is arguably much more expensive than one and certainly cuts into the broadcaster's bottom line. Seems that they would have a vested interest in getting the transition completed as quickly as possible. Sort of like Warner Brothers being greedy deciding to only offer their movies in one format now, or that greedy D* going after all those ingenious folks who figured out a way to pirate their signal years back? Greed, lol-- the root of capitalism (and what mainstream stimulus packages bank on-- just give them more money to spend). Greed=business.


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> One man's greed is another's business sense. ... Greed=business.


Reminds me of one of the greatest movie quotes of all time:



> "Greed, for lack of a better word, is good. Greed is right. Greed works. Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit. Greed, in all of its forms, greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge has marked the upward surge of mankind. And greed -- you mark my words -- will not only save Teldar Paper, but that other malfunctioning corporation called the USA.
> 
> -Gordon Gekko, from _Wall Street_


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> As for Ron gathering support through attrition, this picture is telling... :sure:


...make that four. Dropping like flies today:

http://youdecide08.foxnews.com/2008/01/29/giuliani-to-quit-republican-presidential-race/


----------



## pratttech

Yup-- starting to solidify some on both sides-- some more big news from Edwards. So far "He will not "endorse anyone at the moment," aides told FOX News." You know both Hillary and Obama want that endoresment.


----------



## tcusta00

pratttech said:


> Yup-- starting to solidify some on both sides-- some more big news from Edwards. So far "He will not "endorse anyone at the moment," aides told FOX News." You know both Hillary and Obama want that endoresment.


Rumor yesterday was that he was dropping out in exchange for an endorsement of and AG position in Obama's white house.


----------



## TBoneit

samhevener said:


> My whole point in starting this thread is that all the nonsense with coupons and adapters is necessary because the TV broadcasters got greedy. The original switchover was to have happened when 85% of Americans owned DTVs. A great plan but the broadcasters couldn't wait. The excuse we have been given for the speedup is that the first responders need the frequencies. Nonsense, its the greedy TV broadcasters who don't want the expense of operating 2 TV transmitters. There are going to be some serious problems this fall and winter with the coupon program. [QUOT.
> 
> It is what it is - they created a coupon program. I agree 100% about the horrible sense of entitlement people have in this country (witness: THIS THREAD) but you're turning this into a debate about changing our tax structure, even reverting back to Constitutionalism, which I don't necessarily disagree with, but that's not what we're all here for. But since we're obviously not letting this go, when was the last time you saw a Constitution Party, or any indy candidate for that matter, taken seriously on the national stage? Ross Perot? Hardly. Ron Paul is running repub because that's what most of these guys do to be "seen." We have a few of them in our local state legislature who are registered repubs. After super tuesday and the rest of the primaries when one of the main stream guys gets enough delegates for the nomination, Paul will be nominated as the Constitution Party's candidate at their convention end of April and he'll soon be forgotten, like the rest of the independent presidential candidates of history.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a feeling these political/campaign posts will be modified or deleted.


[/QUOTE]

Your govenrment got greedy by wanting those valuable airwaves back to auction off. Do you really think the broadcasters wanted to have to spend all that money to go HD? Nope.


----------



## tcusta00

TBoneit said:


> Your govenrment got greedy by wanting those valuable airwaves back to auction off.


I was under the impression they were giving the analogs to first responders. After further research though I see you're right...

http://www.dtvanswers.com/dtv_why.html

"...the analog turn-off will also free up parts of the airwaves to provide wireless spectrum for future innovative services by entrepreneurs."

Not exactly shocking though. :nono2:


----------



## pratttech

TBoneit said:


> Your govenrment got greedy by wanting those valuable airwaves back to auction off. Do you really think the broadcasters wanted to have to spend all that money to go HD? Nope.


FCC Auctions are nothing new...

_Since 1994, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) has conducted auctions of licenses for electromagnetic spectrum. These auctions are open to any eligible company or individual that submits an application and upfront payment, and is found to be a qualified bidder by the Commission.

FCC auctions are conducted electronically and are accessible over the Internet. Thus, qualified bidders can place bids from the comfort of their home or office. Further, anyone with access to a computer with a web browser can follow the progress of an auction and view the results of each round.

In 1993 Congress passed the Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act, which gave the Commission authority to use competitive bidding to choose from among two or more mutually exclusive applications for an initial license. Prior to this historic legislation, the Commission mainly relied upon comparative hearings and lotteries to select a single licensee from a pool of mutually exclusive applicants for a license. The Commission has found that spectrum auctions more effectively assign licenses than either comparative hearings or lotteries. The auction approach is intended to award the licenses to those who will use them most effectively. Additionally, by using auctions, the Commission has reduced the average time from initial application to license grant to less than one year, and the public is now receiving the direct financial benefit from the award of licenses.

In the Balanced Budget Act of 1997, Congress extended and expanded the FCC's auction authority. The Act requires the FCC to use auctions to resolve mutually exclusive applications for initial licenses unless certain exemptions apply, including exemptions for public safety radio services, digital television licenses to replace analog licenses, and non-commercial educational and public broadcast stations._


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yep... the TV broadcasters really didn't want to do this transition... that's why it keeps getting delayed from when it was supposed to happen. Many stations are being dragged kicking and screaming.

The TV stations really don't get anything out of this deal... they have to spend more money on new equipment, but don't make any more money for their advertisements or anything... so the TV stations would have preferred to wait as long as they could, which some are still doing.


----------



## tcusta00

Glad I have D* is all I can say. My shed will need a 50' run of cable come spring next year or I'll need a coupon. When I'm working out there it's nice to have a game on.


----------



## samhevener

Apply for your coupons now because there is going to be nothing but problems this fall and winter.


tcusta00 said:


> That's funny, because here's what I saw:
> 
> I don't see the word "broadcaster" or "greed" anywhere in your OP. In fact, you didn't mention it in you next five responses over the ensuing week. It didn't come up until almost a week later when pratttech and I started to disagree with your ethics.


----------



## samhevener

Here is another complaint filed against the adaper coupon program. This time from brodcasters. DTV converter boxes may be in violation of FCC rules, low-power television (LPTV) broadcasters have charged in a complaint filed with the regulatory agency.

Digital-to-analog converter boxes are designed to smooth the transition to digital TV broadcasts in 2009. These devices, which allow over-the-air DTV signals to be viewed on old-technology televisions, violate the All-Channel Receiver Act (ACRA), an LPTV trade group argues. ACRA requires that receivers be "capable of adequately receiving all frequencies allocated by the FCC to television broadcasting," according to the Community Broadcasters Association (CBA).

Even after the February 17, 2009, cutover to digital TV by the nation's full-power stations, which dominate television ratings, the generally smaller Class A and LPTV stations will continue analog broadcasts. LPTV channels, because they typically lack cable carriage rights, are much more dependent on antenna viewers than the big stations. If converter boxes do not pass through analog signals to viewers' TV sets, the CBA fears the loss of low-power audiences when government-subsidized DTV converters go on sale in 2008.

"Converter boxes that block our analog LPTV signals will confuse viewers and significantly decrease LPTV viewership," says Ronald Bruno, newly elected CBA president. "Every time a person gets a coupon, buys a converter box and plugs it in we lose that viewer. Without an analog receiver in the converter box, our industry is facing a dire situation."

The FCC has yet to set a deadline for Class A and low-power stations to switch to digital broadcasts.



pratttech said:


> Well to each his own, but I would consider that pretty shortsighted. :lol:
> 
> The DTV transition has been in the works for years-- planned in 1996 and originally slated for 2002, then 2007, and now 2009.
> 
> I'm no longer happy with 480i or analog-- you're welcome to my coupon.


----------



## 34Ford

I would apply for one but I dont trust the site with my address.


----------



## bubba gump

So if I have basic cable channels 2 to 23 & an analog TV & no digital box I still don't have to have a box.


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> Here is another complaint...


And the resounding responses.......



tcusta00 said:


> Seems like there's always something to complain about, huh? Woe is me.





HIPAR said:


> Sometimes you arrive to a point in life where you are just SOL. There are no absolute guarantees of fairness.
> 
> --- CHAS





Cholly said:


> ...Stop anguishing over it all.


Someone's always suing, complaining, accusing or moaning about someone or something all the time. It it were perfect it would be... Tom Brady!


----------



## samhevener

There is going to be one big mess on the DTV phaseout program starting this fall. Be prepared. QUOTE=tcusta00;1425501]And the resounding responses.......

Someone's always suing, complaining, accusing or moaning about someone or something all the time. It it were perfect it would be... Tom Brady![/QUOTE]


----------



## dave1234

samhevener said:


> "Converter boxes that block our analog LPTV signals will confuse viewers and significantly decrease LPTV viewership," says Ronald Bruno, newly elected CBA president. "Every time a person gets a coupon, buys a converter box and plugs it in we lose that viewer. Without an analog receiver in the converter box, our industry is facing a dire situation."
> 
> The FCC has yet to set a deadline for Class A and low-power stations to switch to digital broadcasts.


That quote is interesting. The converter box installation does NOT have to block any signals. All one has to do is add an external splitter on the input(to the converter) and an external combiner on the output of the converter box and you'll still have full analog OTA capability. Anyone see an issue with this solution?

What are they really trying to say?


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> Sign up now for your coupons no matter what.


I surrender; your repeating the same thing over and over again has made me a changed man! You're right, I'm wrong. My morals are completely out of line and shortsighted. I should also start complaining more and taking things I don't deserve.

I'm off to go figure out how I can get injured at work so I can collect unemployment or disability or workers comp... then I'm going to get some of those handouts called food stamps, stop by the homeless shelter and get myself a free meal and then I'll cancel my insurance so I can get medicaid.

But not before I go *"SIGN UP FOR [MY] COUPONS NO MATTER WHAT."*

Have I missed any social entitlement programs I can scam?


----------



## pratttech

samhevener said:


> Here is another complaint filed against the adaper coupon program. This time from brodcasters. DTV converter boxes may be in violation of FCC rules, low-power television (LPTV) broadcasters have charged in a complaint filed with the regulatory agency.
> 
> Digital-to-analog converter boxes are designed to smooth the transition to digital TV broadcasts in 2009. These devices, which allow over-the-air DTV signals to be viewed on old-technology televisions, violate the All-Channel Receiver Act (ACRA), an LPTV trade group argues. ACRA requires that receivers be "capable of adequately receiving all frequencies allocated by the FCC to television broadcasting," according to the Community Broadcasters Association (CBA).
> 
> Even after the February 17, 2009, cutover to digital TV by the nation's full-power stations, which dominate television ratings, the generally smaller Class A and LPTV stations will continue analog broadcasts. LPTV channels, because they typically lack cable carriage rights, are much more dependent on antenna viewers than the big stations. If converter boxes do not pass through analog signals to viewers' TV sets, the CBA fears the loss of low-power audiences when government-subsidized DTV converters go on sale in 2008.
> 
> "Converter boxes that block our analog LPTV signals will confuse viewers and significantly decrease LPTV viewership," says Ronald Bruno, newly elected CBA president. "Every time a person gets a coupon, buys a converter box and plugs it in we lose that viewer. Without an analog receiver in the converter box, our industry is facing a dire situation."
> 
> The FCC has yet to set a deadline for Class A and low-power stations to switch to digital broadcasts.


This seems a very frivolous complaint. I'd be very surprised if it gets very far. Yes LPTV has no legal mandate forcing them to go digital. They can still broadcast analog after 2/2009... However in sending an analog signal there is *no need for a digital to analog converter box*. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

tcusta00 said:


> I surrender; your repeating the same thing over and over again has made me a changed man! You're right, I'm wrong. My morals are completely out of line and shortsighted. I should also start complaining more and taking things I don't deserve.
> 
> I'm off to go figure out how I can get injured at work so I can collect unemployment or disability or workers comp... then I'm going to get some of those handouts called food stamps, stop by the homeless shelter and get myself a free meal and then I'll cancel my insurance so I can get medicaid.
> 
> But not before I go *"SIGN UP FOR [MY] COUPONS NO MATTER WHAT."*
> 
> Have I missed any social entitlement programs I can scam?


If they still have a cheese-line, you could go stand in that for some cheese to go with all the "wine" that has been pouring


----------



## tcusta00

HDMe said:


> If they still have a cheese-line, you could go stand in that for some cheese to go with all the "wine" that has been pouring


Mmmmmm, government cheese. Arrrrghhhhhlllll. :lol:


----------



## samhevener

I think its a given that the DTV transition is going to be a serious problem starting this fall. I am just trying to help everyone by telling them to get their coupons now and be prepared. If you don't like the idea of being prepared, it's your freedom to think that way, but please don't try to keep others from being prepared. Its like telling people they will never need a first aid kit.


HDMe said:


> If they still have a cheese-line, you could go stand in that for some cheese to go with all the "wine" that has been pouring


----------



## Cholly

samhevener said:


> I think its a given that the DTV transition is going to be a serious problem starting this fall. I am just trying to help everyone by telling them to get their coupons now and be prepared. If you don't like the idea of being prepared, it's your freedom to think that way, but please don't try to keep others from being prepared. Its like telling people they will never need a first aid kit.


Sam -- If you are trying to inform people and make them prepared, you are choosing the wrong place in which to do it. People here are unlikely to have a need for converters other than to provide OTA reception on secondary TV receivers.
The whole point of the converter program is to provide people who have nothing other than OTA as a source of broadcast network /local TV programming and who also do not have receivers with ATSC tuners. 
Yes, there are doubtless many folks who have satellite service and rely on OTA for their networks/locals. They fall into a subcategory of the first group I mentioned.

I suggest you spend your energy educating your neighbors and possibly church groups and senior citizens' organizations rather than continuing with this thread and the other one you started.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

samhevener said:


> I think its a given that the DTV transition is going to be a serious problem starting this fall. I am just trying to help everyone by telling them to get their coupons now and be prepared. If you don't like the idea of being prepared, it's your freedom to think that way, but please don't try to keep others from being prepared. Its like telling people they will never need a first aid kit.


Cholly hit this spot on... what you are doing does not jive with your stated motivations. Folks who will read your posts on this forum are guaranteed to fall into one of the following categories:

1. Have no need for digital boxes or coupons because they already have them.
2. Already know about the coupon program.

This would be like showing up to the ballgame and standing in the parking lot to make sure people knew there was a game about to start. Presumably anyone you'd encounter in the parking lot was there for the game already.

If you truly want to enhance awareness, you need to go out to the people who aren't online and may not be watching TV all the time or are in a smaller market.

That said... it is more beneficial to the homeless to know about food programs than to someone in a home. People who have homes and electricity and at least one TV are in less need of a coupon than folks who are in need of all these things.


----------



## jas011

Hello
I thought I would chip in with a few comments regarding DTV and coupons.

1. I have not found a LOCAL converter supplier.
2. I WILL apply for a coupon when I find a source locally.
3. Coupons are ONLY valid for 60-90 days after ISSUE.
4. I am disabled and money is WAY PAST TIGHT!
5. I looked at the $70-$80 13" TV's at wally world and they broke MY budget!
6. I found a "New" Panasonic 13" analog mono sound tv at my local Radio Shack for $20. (It was a CLEARANCE item.) I was ecstatic to be able to get it! (My old 13" tv had MAJOR problems! I had been looking for a replacement for over 3 years.)
7. ANY help in acquiring a DTV converter is most welcome!
8. A local TV Station is providing a 24 hour 7 day local weather RADAR on one of its digital channels as a public service. I am in desperate need of this simple service as I am bed ridden 22-23 hours per day. I DO NOT want a tornado to drop on my head unannounced.
9. I saved up and purchased a dish 811 with a "Off Air" digital tuner last August JUST to receive this one digital weather channel. I specifically told dish that this was VERY IMPORTANT! On 07 FEB 2008 I was told by dish that ALL of their "Off Air" tuners "WILL NOT WORK." unless there is a satellite signal. ANYONE who uses ANY satellite will tell you that you loose signal during heavy rainfall. (ie. The rain normally near tornados!!!!! ) See the news for w. TN & w. KY this past week.

These are a few reasons I welcome the coupons.
P.S. As a side note: I think it is very unlikely I will receive the "economic stimulus" check that is in the news. I am not able to work, my disability income is so low that I am not required to file income taxes, and as a result I will be among the millions of non-working disabled people who will "Fall through the cracks."

Please consider these as you discus the merits of a coupon to help people who are not able to buy a 60" plasma HDTV with 5.1 Dolby sound.

Thank you for your time...
Sincerely jas


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jas011 said:


> These are a few reasons I welcome the coupons.
> P.S. As a side note: I think it is very unlikely I will receive the "economic stimulus" check that is in the news. I am not able to work, my disability income is so low that I am not required to file income taxes, and as a result I will be among the millions of non-working disabled people who will "Fall through the cracks."
> 
> Please consider these as you discus the merits of a coupon to help people who are not able to buy a 60" plasma HDTV with 5.1 Dolby sound.
> 
> Thank you for your time...
> Sincerely jas


Good post... I snipped all the details, but suffice it to say you made some good points. Unfortunately, you who could most benefit from these coupons may very well not receive them if people do as the original poster suggests and sign up whether they need them or not. People with a legitimate need for assistance will not get it if other able people abuse the system.

This would be akin to recommending people park in the marked handicapped places even if you don't need to... I had a grandfather with one leg who could have parked in those places, but he didn't because he could get around well enough not to... so I get really ticked when I see able-bodied people without any problems parking in those spaces because they are in a hurry.

Similarly, people who rant they "deserve" coupons because the government is "doing this on purpose" or something... completely ignores people who may actually need the assistance.

Again... good post, and while I am against the coupon program on general premise since I know most of the coupons will go to people who don't really need them... I hope you are able to get yours.


----------



## tcusta00

HDMe said:


> Similarly, people who rant they "deserve" coupons because the government is "doing this on purpose" or something... completely ignores people who may actually need the assistance.


Ah, the _*real reason*_ for the coupon program has arrived! Jas011, I hope you didn't misunderstand most of the comments here. The program _is_ necessary and you are one of the intended beneficiaries.

I also hope you get yours, jas. If you don't, maybe the OP can give you one of his.


----------

